
Ask HN: Webapp Sideproject – what boilerplate makes sense? - roh26it
Starting to build something for myself on the side with my regular job and while we have some great stacks out there, is there a fast way to get started on a webapp framework?<p>Ask: Help me find the easiest to get started, lean and interesting web app framework to use for my side project.<p>Background:
- I am well versed at HTML, CSS, JS. Have used Backbone.js extensively earlier.
- Have read all the usual blog posts on X vs Y and I really want something where I can develop fast without worrying too much about scale or maintainability as this is really just for myself.
======
acemarke
For React, the two fastest ways to get started are:

\- Use the official Create-React-App tool to set up a project that has good
defaults, with no config needed on your part:
[https://github.com/facebook/create-react-
app](https://github.com/facebook/create-react-app)

\- CodeSandbox.io is a full online IDE that lets you build real apps in your
browser, including use of NPM packages and syncing projects to Github:
[https://codesandbox.io](https://codesandbox.io)

You might also be interested in my list of suggested resources for getting
started with React: [http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-
lea...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-learn-react/)

